# Asynchronous Socket Error 10053



## burtguidry (Jul 31, 2009)

I use software called RPGsp on my XP professional PC to write web pages that uses our information on the I Series main frame, that is using version 5.4. It uses a FTP connection on the I Series to move the data. Every thing works fine in the morning but after 1:00 p.m. I start getting the message, Asynchronous Socket Error 10053. Also a lot of users on the I Series start having problems FTPing information to there PC's in the afternoon. Could anyone tell what to look for to fix this problem or where to go to get information? Thanks for any help.


----------

